# Carte Airport dans iMac G5



## dubost (2 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu la semaine dernière mon iMac G5 20". Je l'avais commandé sans Airport, j'ai acheté la carte séparément et je l'ai donc installé moi-même le soir de la réception, avant de le démarrer la première fois. J'utilise une borne Airport extrême qui se trouve dans la même pièce que l'ordinateur. Or, lorsque je regarde le "témoin" Airport dans la barre des menus, le niveau de réception ne va jamais au delà de 3 barres, et il est souvent à 2 barres. Ça me semble assez surprenant compte tenu de la proximité de la borne, et ce d'autant plus qu'un iMac G4 avec Airport extrême se trouve dans la même pièce et affiche 4 barres quasiment tout le temps... Avez-vous une idée de ce qui pourrait entraîner cette différence ? La carte serait-elle mal connectée ??

Merci d'avance  !


----------



## FloX (2 Novembre 2004)

dubost a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai reçu la semaine dernière mon iMac G5 20". Je l'avais commandé sans Airport, j'ai acheté la carte séparément et je l'ai donc installé moi-même le soir de la réception, avant de le démarrer la première fois. J'utilise une borne Airport extrême qui se trouve dans la même pièce que l'ordinateur. Or, lorsque je regarde le "témoin" Airport dans la barre des menus, le niveau de réception ne va jamais au delà de 3 barres, et il est souvent à 2 barres. Ça me semble assez surprenant compte tenu de la proximité de la borne, et ce d'autant plus qu'un iMac G4 avec Airport extrême se trouve dans la même pièce et affiche 4 barres quasiment tout le temps... Avez-vous une idée de ce qui pourrait entraîner cette différence ? La carte serait-elle mal connectée ??
> 
> Merci d'avance !


J'avais le meme problème et l'antenne de ma carte aiport n'était complétement enfoncé  A verifier, il faut vraiment qu'elle soit pluggé a fond on entends une sorte de clic


----------



## dubost (6 Novembre 2004)

Après avoir réinstallé la carte plusieurs fois en essayant d'enfoncer le câble à fond, j'ai toujours une connexion faible. Aujourd'hui, j'ai déplacé la borne, je l'ai éloignée de 2 m et mon signal est encore plus faible !! MacStumbler m'indique un signal 25 en moyenne... Je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

Acheter un câble ethernet?

Je suis déjà sorti....


----------



## dubost (8 Novembre 2004)

Après avoir passé de longues minutes sur le chat "Apple iMac G5 Chat" (le Dépanneur iMac G5 en ligne) à discuter en anglais avec un "agent" (ça fait du mal de voir à quel point une langue étrangère se perd si on ne l'utilise pas régulièrement), il apparait que le problème ne soit pas lié à la carte Airport ou à son branchement, mais plutôt au "midplane board" qu'on m'a conseillé de changer. :rateau: 

Je suis donc allé sur le site http://depot.info.apple.com/imac/index.html pour faire ma demande de changement de ce fameux "midplane board", et je dois avouer que la démarche n'est pas toujours très claire ! Je n'ai pas vraiment su si j'envoyais une demande de réparation (m'attendant donc à être recontacté par un agent du support technique Apple) ou si je commandais le fameux "midplane board" sans qu'Apple n'intervienne dans l'histoire... Ce d'autant plus qu'en fin de process on me parle de facture, et qu'on me demande de rentrer mon numéro de carte bleue ! Bref je ne sais pas trop ce qui va m'arriver...  :mouais: 

Je ne manquerais pas de compléter ce post au cas où d'autres personnes seraient confrontées au même problème.


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

dubost a dit:
			
		

> Ce d'autant plus qu'en fin de process on me parle de facture, et qu'on me demande de rentrer mon numéro de carte bleue ! Bref je ne sais pas trop ce qui va m'arriver...  :mouais:



normal, si il te l'envois, tu a délais pour retourné l'ancienne pièce, sinon il te la facture


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

As tu activé robustesse d'interférence dans le menu airport? (intérférence bluetooth-airport) avant de changer le mid-plane.....
Fais aussi un essai en éteignant l'imac G4
En rapprochant au maximum la borne de l'ordi... que dis macstumbler
Saurais tu changer le canal de transmission (sur la borne)? il arrive que certaines "absorption/reflexion" des ondes attenuent le signal sur certaines fréquences....

Les bornes d'Apple ne sont pas réputées pour la force de leur signal...


----------



## dubost (8 Novembre 2004)

Avec l'aide et les conseils de l'agent du "Dépanneur iMac G5 en ligne", j'ai changé le canal de la borne, sans succès, j'ai mêmê interverti ma carte airport avec celle de l'iMac, mais le résultat était toujours le même...
Initialement, la borne était à côté de l'iMac, le signal était à ce moment là au maximum à 3/4 (actuellement la borne est à 2mètres et le signal est de 2/4).

À propos de canal de la borne : vaut-il mieux choisir un seul canal ou se mettre en "automatique ?


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

dubost a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'aide et les conseils de l'agent du "Dépanneur iMac G5 en ligne", j'ai changé le canal de la borne, sans succès, j'ai mêmê interverti ma carte airport avec celle de l'iMac, mais le résultat était toujours le même...
> Initialement, la borne était à côté de l'iMac, le signal était à ce moment là au maximum à 3/4 (actuellement la borne est à 2mètres et le signal est de 2/4).
> 
> À propos de canal de la borne : vaut-il mieux choisir un seul canal ou se mettre en "automatique ?


Je répète ma question à propos de la "robustesse d'interférence" (Le wifi et le BT travaillent dans la même gamme de fréquence), ou mieux, désactive le BT.

Pour le canal de la borne, tu peux faire des essais pour trouver le "meilleur" (s'il y en a un de vraiment meilleur), sinon, le laisser en automatique. On a nécessairement besoin de préciser le canal quand on a plusieurs points d'accès sur une grande surface ou sur plusieurs étages afin de leur octroyer des canaux sans aucun recouvrement de fréquence (1-6-11 ne se recouvrent pas du tout)


----------



## dubost (8 Novembre 2004)

À propos de la robustesse d'interférence : l'option est cochée dans les réglages de la borne et dans ceux de mon iMac G5. Je viens de faire le test en désactivant Bluetooth, aucune amélioration notée...


----------



## dubost (15 Novembre 2004)

Après avoir contacté Apple et changé le "midplane board", j'ai retrouvé un niveau de réception digne de ce nom, me voilà donc totalement satisfait de ma machine !


----------



## TNK (15 Novembre 2004)

dubost a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir contacté Apple et changé le "midplane board", j'ai retrouvé un niveau de réception digne de ce nom, me voilà donc totalement satisfait de ma machine !


Très content pour toi!! ET chapeau pour la "manip" 

  Par curiosité, t'ont-ils (Apple) expliqué ce qui déconnait dans le "middle plane" pour que le signal Airport soit dégradé?


----------



## dubost (15 Novembre 2004)

Non Apple ne m'a rien dit au sujet de l'origine probable de la "panne". Ils ne sont pas très bavards sur ce genre de choses


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> J'avais le meme problème et l'antenne de ma carte aiport n'était complétement enfoncé  A verifier, il faut vraiment qu'elle soit pluggé a fond on entends une sorte de clic



J'ai eu pareil sur mon iMac 20"...  La carte avait mal été montée d'usine, j'ai dû ouvrir mon iMac pour remettre tout ça en ordre. :mouais: 

Par la suite, j'eu quelquefois des problèmes pour trouver le réseau, mais depuis que j'ai activé la robustesse d'interférence, tout roule.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

dubost a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir contacté Apple et changé le "midplane board", j'ai retrouvé un niveau de réception digne de ce nom, me voilà donc totalement satisfait de ma machine !



je viens d'acheter un G5 et j'ai apparament le meme problème avec l'airport...
je voulais savoir ce qu'etait le midle plane?


----------



## py (11 Décembre 2004)

Vidrequin a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'acheter un G5 et j'ai apparament le meme problème avec l'airport...
> je voulais savoir ce qu'etait le midle plane?



Idem pour moi, j'ai passé 2h hier à essayer de configurer et réinstaller la carte airport d'un 20" tout neuf.
1 barre de reception à 1 m de la borne et le vieille ibook 15" est au taquet à 10m.

Je suis donc très interressé par cette réponse.

Amicalement

PY


----------

